# It's not like the Christmas/Hanukkah season, the time between



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanksgiving and New Year's, is a surprise. It happens every year at the same time of year. Call me rigid or whatever other word suits, but I just don't understand how it is that people start feeling rushed and getting anxious when the season is here.  There have to be at least some little windows of time in everyone's life where a little pre-planning can be done, lists made, grocery or gift shopping started, or a date set aside for decorating and baking, if that's their thing, and in advance a special bank account or even a money jar to save for expenses connected with the holidays.​
I'm not a particularly super-organized person, but I just don't get why people get harried and cranky when they KNOW it's about a month of more-than-usual activity, instead of expecting it to happen as it always does and making a flexible plan so that the holidays can be enjoyed rather than dreaded.

Geez, even my daughter, who's a procrastinator, gets it and keeps a calendar of events and lists of what needs to be done on her phone.

Rant over.


----------

